# كيفية تشغيل مكنة حفر على الخشب؟؟؟



## deltahmed (20 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أرجو المساعدة:79:
لقد أشترى أحد أقاربى (نجار) مكنة حفر على الخشب Cnc router صينى ولم يستعملها بعد
أرجو من يعرف روابط للبرامج الخاصة بها وكيفية أدخال الصور عليها أو أى تفاصيل حيث أنه لا يعرف أى شىء عن تشغيلها حتى الأن


----------



## الامبراطور (22 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
الرجاء أولا معرفة نوع الماكينة حتى نتمكن من الرد


----------



## deltahmed (24 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً على الأهتمام سوف أعرف الموديل وأخبرك به


----------



## سيف الدين علي (25 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم انا كمان اشتريت ماكنه cnc للخشب تعمل على برنامج يو كان كام وابحث عن اي معلومه حتى لو كانت صغيره ممكن اتعاون مع اي شخص لده نفس الماكنه افيد واستفيد سيف الدين علي فلسطين


----------



## deltahmed (25 مارس 2010)

المكنة موديلها cnc 1325 router


----------



## deltahmed (17 أبريل 2010)

إلا يوجد أحد يتكرم علينا بالمعلومة


----------



## ابو بحـر (17 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

اخي الغالي انت متأكد من رقم الماكينة ام ان الماكينة مثل هذه الصورة 





إذا كانت الماكينة نفسها الحل عندي اما إذا غيرهاانتظر رد بقية الأعضاء


----------



## سامر معروف (17 أبريل 2010)

ارجو المساعدة عاجل لدية مكنة انكليزية الصنع GM 2420 
فمن يعرف طريقة التشغيل وما البرنامج المراد لها هل هو alpha cam ام artcam الرجاء اعلامي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## deltahmed (17 أبريل 2010)

ابو بحـر قال:


> اخي الغالي انت متأكد من رقم الماكينة ام ان الماكينة مثل هذه الصورة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



نفس الشكل وصينى الصنع


----------



## ksmksam (26 أبريل 2010)

ياريت لو تذكر اسم بلدك ممكن حدا حواليك يشوفك ويساعدك


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

إخوتي الأفاضل إن شاء الله أستطيع مساعدتكم ولكن أريد منكم بعض المعلومات

ما نوع المحركات في كل ماكينه هل هي محركات خطوه ام سيرفوا وعدد أطراف أو الأسلاك الداخله على كل محرك
ما نوع كارت التحكم هل يعمل على فتحة الطابعة القديم أم على فتحة اليو اس بي

إذا أطيطموني هذه المعلومات سأفيدكم بإذن الله

ثانيا يمكنني تعديل وتشغيل أي ما كينه على عدة برامج تحكم دون الارتباط بنوع معين لكن أحتاج كتالوجات الماكينه ومعلومات عنها 

ثالثا ما موقع كل واحد منكم أي من أي بلد وهل يمكنه استضافتي في بلده أم لا؟


----------

